# wowslider problem...



## soumya.artist (Feb 7, 2013)

I am a web designer and there is one problem that i frequently face in all websites.
For designing the flash banner ( image slideshow ), I make use of a free software called "wowslider" . 
This software works fine, but it puts up a "wowslider.com" label at the bottom right corner of the images.
I edited the photos, but still it generates it from js.
I know that the software can be bought to fix this issue. But is there any way to solve this through coding?

Expecting a good solution.:flowers:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Their free version is for non-profit use, which is why it has their branding on it. To use the free version you have to accept that it will have the branding marks.

Wow Slider charges a fee to remove the branding. Removing that watermark for branding would violate their license. We do not assist with those kind of activities here.

Looking at their pricing, if you use this a lot as a developer... then their $99 or $149 options for unlimited use without branding is not such a bad price.

You can see their licensing model and pricing here: Downloads and Licenses


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Soumya,

To be frank, if you are going to design websites with that sort of customisability than you should learn JQuery and make that yourself.

There are many free image-sliders without branding out there, why not look at one of them.

Also, we do not assist with bypassing copyright as it is illegal and immoral. However, we would be happy to help you find a different, free image slider.

-Redeye


----------

